# Feeder Fish for New 5" red belly



## NeoMike (Feb 29, 2004)

Ok, i purchased 5 feeders for my new 5" redbelly, who is in a 26gal fishtank by himself.

Pretty much since I put him in, he has just sat in the corner. When i'm not around he does laps around the tank, and when he sees me he goes back to the corner.

He hasnt eaten anything since I put him in the tank yesterday. Is this normal?

All 5 feeders are swimming around, and he ignores them. Any suggestions on how to get him to eat at least 1 of them?

I'm not sure, but one of the feeders looks like he has a small chunk out of him. He has been swimming rather weird lately too. I'm afraid he's gonna die before the rbp gets to eat him.

If the feeder does die before the rbp eats him, shoudl I remove his carcass? Or let the dead feeder float around for a bit for the p to eat? How long would be too long to let him float for?

Also, how long should I expect my rbp to take to eat the 5 feeders? He hasnt touched any of them yet, and the feeders look hungry now, and are not moving around as much as they used to.

Do you guys feed your feeder fish? Is there a need?

Sorry for all the questions!

Thx


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

a single red bellie will be very boring um if the feeder dies yes remove it and i dont feed my feeders b/c they all die as soon as i put them in


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

*Moved to feeding and nutrition*


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

rbp's take weeks to adjust to new tanks nothig to worry about, yes i do feed my feaders to insure that my piranhas are getting all of the essential nutrients also dont feed exclusively feeers, feed shrimp catfish fillets, and beef heard, also 1 rbp'will be verry boring laking the confidence and aggression will have,


----------



## NeoMike (Feb 29, 2004)

Ok, the injured feeder died last night, unfortunately he didnt finish him off, so I had to remove the feeder from the tank.

When I stuck my hand/net in the tank, he played dead for 2 mins again. Is this normal?


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

They are skittish by nature. It will take weeks for him to get used to the tank, but he will always be scared of you...to some extent. Give him time.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

mine use to be scared to the ligth but after 2 weeks its koo now lol i like them now :smile:


----------



## redbellycrazy (Feb 25, 2004)

I have two reb bellies and they are still a little skittish. I have had them for about a month now. They hid whenever i am walking around. But when i sit down or stop walking they come out. Give them time. Im sure mine will become more comfortable with me over time too.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Just be patient...he will eat as soon he get used to his new tank :nod: !


----------

